# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Будущее никогда не выглядело лучше: AOC – официальный партнер нового фильма «Марсианин»

## Labs

Научная фантастика и передовые технологии: производитель мониторов компания AOC сотрудничает с  20th Century Fox и выступает официальным партнером фильма «Марсианин» с Мэттом Дэймоном в главной роли. В рамках этого проекта мониторы AOC появятся в фильме. Более того, компания AOC и партнерские розничные сети будут иметь доступ к эксклюзивным рекламным материалам о «Марсианине».

*Рекламные материалы о «Марсианине»*

Присутствие мониторов AOC в кадре фильма – это не единственное направление сотрудничества с 20th Century Fox. AOC и партнерские розничные сети также получат доступ к эксклюзивным рекламным материалам онлайн и оффлайн. Так, трейлер и отдельные кадры из фильма будут использованы для продвижения продукции онлайн. Например, в качестве содержания экрана или фона для мониторов AOC при создании баннеров и промо материалов другого формата. Тематическая упаковка, POS и другие материалы для размещения будут активно использоваться командой AOC в рамках специальных промо-мероприятий. 
 
*Взаимовыгодное партнерство*

«Марсианин» не первый фильм, в рамках которого AOC и 20th Century Fox работают вместе. История сотрудничества двух компаний включает анимационный фильм «Ледниковый период 4» в 2012 году, адаптацию комикса «Россомаха» в 2013 и блокбастер «Рассвет планеты обезьян» в 2014. Разнообразие маркетинговых материалов по упомянутым проектам способствовали популярности как бренда AOC, так и кинолент, поэтому «Марсианин» станет продолжением успешного партнёрства двух компаний.

----------

